# GPU-Z 0.5.2 HD6990 ATI Crossfire



## Cyras (Mar 26, 2011)

When I open GPU-Z 0.5.2, the tool shows me the "Slave" bios first and the Crossfire Link is Disabled, only the "Master" bios says Crossfire is enabled.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2011)

this is a gpuz bug, i've seen this in some cases before, gotta look more into it


----------



## teomal (Mar 27, 2011)

Cyras said:


> When I open GPU-Z 0.5.2, the tool shows me the "Slave" bios first and the Crossfire Link is Disabled, only the "Master" bios says Crossfire is enabled.
> 
> [url]http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/9209/gpuzh.th.jpg[/URL]



And I have this problem gpy z me


----------



## Cyras (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a new problem with the 11.4RC2 from 29March.
GPU-Z says now, all Chips have the same bios string (Master,Slave)


----------

